# Some eels



## M.Kleinstra (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there, I am new to this forum, but I have been having trouble identifying some eels i bought 2 days ago, he guy at the store told me they are not difficult to look after and will get along with my other fish, yet, even with the food he suggested (red mosquito larve), they havent eaten anything yet. If anyone could take a look at the picture i have uplaoded to my photo album thing, and could give me any advice, that would be very much appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I am not sure what type of eel you have, but I have a fresh water eel and is is very reclusive. I almost never see it eat but it has grown from about 6 inches to about 18 inches. They usually eat at night so I feed it after dark to insure the other fish don't eat all the food. 
I feed mine blood worms.
They also generally only eat 2 to 3 times a week, so be carefull not to over feed.

I don't know what other fish you have, but keep in mind that they will eat other fish that are small enough to fit in it's mouth.

Also take note that many of the eel species will get 3 feet long.

My eel is a american freshwater eel.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

after doing some looking you might have a rope fish, but your picture is a little tough to tell.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

frozen bloodworms maybe?

dangled in front of him with a large pair of tweezers. that's how I have to feed my African Dwarf Frog anyhow



and you can bet that whatever he doesn't eat and is left in the tank will get eaten by the other fish in the tank; fish go nuts over bloodworms...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think red mosquito larve and bloodworms are the same thing.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Arn't blood worms usually midge fly larva?


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. This is Erpetoichthys calabaricus- it is acctualy not eel but one of so called living fossiles and belongs to the same family as well knovn latimeria. Interesting about that fish is that sexes distinguish by the number of back fins (males have 10 while females have 11). It grows up to about 10 inches and is a predator fish that eats everything that can stuck in mouth- is good to feed it with live food (in nature small fishes and other small sized animals) It is very easily known by mistake as polypterus senegalius- which is also a predator but grows a few inches bigger and is also more agressive. In your case there will be no problem since your other fish is bigger than his mouth.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

snail said:


> I think red mosquito larve and bloodworms are the same thing.


yes, you are right actually, lol

Google is amazing *#3


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

dave in Iliamna said:


> Arn't blood worms usually midge fly larva?


I think midge are considered a type of mosquito. The ones that blood worms come from don't bite.


----------

